# :: ECS Tuning :: Passat B5 30V PCV Kits - Huge Selection !!!



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

*Click HERE to order or for more information.* 

*Passat B5 30V PCV Kits - * 

Tired of garage floor stains and adding oil at every fill up? Chronic engine oil leaks may be a sign that your B5 30V has a more serious problem with its crankcase ventilation system.Positive Crankcase Ventilation systems send cylinder blowby gases back to the intake for burning. When they don't, crankcase pressure builds, pushing engine oil past seals and gaskets. 

Botton line? ECS has PCV Service Kits that cure the cause and fix the damage. Available in three stages, pick the one that matches your car's symptoms, and start keeping your oil inside the engine, where it belongs.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)




----------

